# Wild camping europe Germany Austria



## rednev (May 10, 2005)

Hi Off to southern Germany Austria this year does anyone have knowledge of good wild camps or cheap motorhome allowed stop off overnight areas in either countries, Paul.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Firstly, i'd reccomend you look at the campsites/wildspots database on this site, there is a substantial list of german stellplatze there.

You could purchase the bordatlas, a huge german publication for stellplatze mainly in germany but also other eurpean countries, see this link;

http://www.reisemobil-international.de/bordatlas2/

A few stellplatze websites;

http://www.reisemobil.online.cx/ and click on the desired country in the box at the top.

http://www.camper-55plus.info/Stellplatze/stellplatze.html

that should keep you busy for a while.....

pete.


----------

